# προείκασμα



## nickel (Oct 18, 2009)

Το *μετείκασμα* το ξέρετε. Υπάρχει στα ελληνικά λεξικά (π.χ. στο ΛΚΝ, «(φυσ.) το οπτικό αίσθημα που εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει επί ένα δέκατο περίπου του δευτερολέπτου μετά την παύση του ερεθίσματος: Στο μετείκασμα στηρίζεται η τεχνική του κινηματογράφου»), αλλά όχι στα ελληνοαγγλικά, οπότε αξίζει να προσθέσουμε εδώ:
*μετείκασμα = afterimage*

Δεν υπάρχει ωστόσο στα ελληνικά το *προείκασμα*. Είναι φρέσκο πράγμα, με λιγοστά ευρήματα, και θα πρέπει να προστεθεί στους νεολογισμούς.

Θα θεωρούσα ότι σημαίνει «πρόδρομη μορφή», και θα πρότεινα σαν μεταφράσματα (μέχρι να πείτε κάποιο καλύτερο) τα: *precursor, forerunner, harbinger* (προάγγελος), *foretaste* (πρόγευση), foreshadow. Δείτε παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:


[*]το προείκασμα της νύχτας που έρχεται
[*]Κάθε ταξίδι είναι το προείκασμα μιας άλλης επιστροφής, αυτής στη γη. 
[*]Έδρασε [ο κ. Παπανδρέου] όχι απλώς ως «εν αναμονή Πρωθυπουργός» αλλά ως «προείκασμα Πρωθυπουργού» δίνοντας έτσι στο ΠΑΣΟΚ την εικόνα μίας «οιονεί Κυβέρνησης».
[*]Εύχομαι στους ανθρώπους της "Α" αυτά τα δέκα πρώτα χρόνια να είναι το προείκασμα επιτυχιών και στο μέλλον.
[*]η εξέγερση των μαθητών και των φοιτητών στη χώρα μας είναι το προείκασμα όσων θα συμβούν τα επόμενα χρόνια σ’ ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη.
[*]Το πρότυπο των ΗΠΑ ήταν άραγε απόηχος του παρελθόντος ή προείκασμα του μέλλοντος;
[*]Οι αγροτικές κινητοποιήσεις είναι απλώς το προείκασμα των αναμενόμενων αλλεπάλληλων αντιδράσεων
[*]το «Προείκασμα Eμφυλίου Πολέμου» του Dali (Μάλλον κακή μετάφραση του Premonition. Πρόκειται για τον γνωστό πίνακα που πρόσθεσα εδώ για διακόσμηση και που συνήθως μεταφράζεται _Προάγγελμα_ ή _Προμήνυμα εμφύλιου πολέμου_ — αν, μάλιστα, πάμε με τον ισπανικό τίτλο, _Premonición de la Guerra Civil_, θα έλεγα _Προμήνυμα *του* εμφύλιου πολέμου_.)
Τέλος, από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Η Γαλλική Επανάσταση_ του Ζορζ Λεφέβρ:
Για τον Λεφέβρ, η Γαλλική Επανάσταση […] αποτέλεσε σταθμό στα πεπρωμένα του δυτικού κόσμου ως «προείκασμα της κοινωνικής δημοκρατίας».
Το μόνο που βρήκα στην αγγλική μετάφραση: «The Revolution for a time led first to political democracy and then to an embryonic social democracy».








_*Soft Construction with Boiled Beans (Premonition of Civil War)*_​


----------

